

Blackberry Leap - X-combinator
http://us.blackberry.com/smartphones/blackberry-leap/overview.html

======
X-combinator
Old school + new school

[http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a14363/bl...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a14363/blackberry-
reveals-phone-with-sliding-keyboard/)

